# Oily



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

A few days ago, i tried making Almond Truffles with Frangipane as the filling. I'd never eaten frangipane filling before and it's my 1st time baking this filling. It turned out quite oily. Is it norm for the filling to be oily? If not , how should it taste like? Should it have a cake texture?

My chocolate coating for the pastry is also quite thick. The method i used is to dip the whole frozen pastry into coating chocolate. Is there any technique i can use so that i won't end up with such a thick choc coating? 

I wrote down the recipe for frangipane below so baking experts out there can help me to chk if my ingredient proportions are correct.

855g almond paste
170g sugar
400g unsalted butter
600ml eggs
85g bread flour


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Boy chef,
Frangiapan has grown in popularity and the term is now used as sort of a blanket description for a lot of almond products. The filling you described would be a better fit if it were used as a filling for a tart with fruit and things of that nature. Basically a finished product.
As far as truffles, a more suitable filling would be a basic truffle filling with frangiapan, almond or amaretto flavor.
Dipping a chilled or room temp product is probably better then dipping a frozen product. Sometimes it's best to thin your chocolate or keep is warm over a dbl. boiler when dipping. This all depends on the chocolate you are using.
Baked frang filling is a little oily when finished. It should not be something you pick up in the palette, Maybe with you eyes or hand. You might want to try to use a good quality margarine next time.
Hope this helps somewhat.
Pan
oh, with basic filling for truffle I'm talking a ganache with frangiapan added for flavor. sorry, I have probably confused you totally by now, I'm also assuming that you are talking about truffle candies.


----------



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, and yup, you helped me quite a lot in understanding about frangipane as i had never seen/tried it before i baked it.


----------

